

Ask HN: Should non-technical entrepreneurs get product management training? - technology

So if you're launching your first startup and your non-technical and you don't know much about product management/development, Is it worth it get some training/courses offered by 280group.com(link below)<p>Link(non-agile PM): http://www.280group.com/training/certification-self-study-coursesexams/certified-project-manager-course-exam/<p>Link(agile PM): http://www.280group.com/training/certifications/agile-self-study-course-certification/<p>I don't know how to code, will product management training help me in different aspects of my business ? I don't have a team yet but I think it would be good idea if I can learn all the basics about product management as a non technical guy before I start my startup, no ?
======
brettinlj
As a mobile software engineer turned product manager I can echo what the first
to replies said. Skip training/certification as real product management skills
are built on doing it and the mistakes you make along the way. If you're
interested in a good way to go about developing product I recommend Marty
Cagan's book Inspired and Eric Reis' Lean Startup. That will save you some bux
you should spend bootstrapping your startup versus a course or useless
certification.

------
andrewhillman
I think it is best to learn something about coding or wireframing. try
codecademy.com or something. This way you will better understand how to
communicate with your techies.

------
coryl
If you're not managing a team tomorrow, then you don't need certifications or
courses. Far more can be learned by doing and experiencing.

